# IUI - HELPFUL HINTS????



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Im a newbie to this board having only just been given our IUI appointment(October this year)
Im trying to prepare myself for the treatment and just wondered if anyone out there had any diet hints or general prep hints, I have read the Zita West book and have looked at the general information board for this group. I just wondered if anyone had heard of a specific diet etc, that I could follow?

Thanks


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi dsh and welcome to the roller coaster that is IUI!!

Firstly pls come and join us on the IUI ttc thread, there are loads of lovely ladies on there and even though you arent at the treatment stage yet it is still useful to be part of the thread so you get get hints and tips from others who are going through it.

As for diets etc, i personally just follow a healthy diet, try and get enough fruit and veg in, i take a daily supplement (Sanatogen pro natel), try and drink pineapple juice (to help with womb lining thickness) and keep caffine to a min, oh yes and i have refrained from alcohol during treatment.

Dont think there are any hard and fast rules as such, just try and be as healthy as possible to make your body the best place for a little beanie to be concieved.

Good luck on your journey, pls come and join us for a chat, like i say the lovely ladies on there hold a wealth of experience and knowledge and i dont know what i would have done without them all sometimes!

Lyndsey


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Lyndsey, I had heard about the pineapple juice, I will head to tesco to stock up!!!
How do I join the thread, I'm rubbish with computers!!!
Thanks again.
DSH


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's the link for the IUI ttc thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196782.msg3235451#new

good luck with your first tx, if there's anything you need to know just shout


----------

